# webserver allg.



## ohio (19. August 2002)

guden,

ich hab nun folgendes projekt als azubi @work: stelle eine website ins netz. dabei stellt sich mir nun folgende frage, entweder hosten lassen, von domain-factory.de, blablub oder selber nen server in die eigene firma stellen. die zweite lösung wäre für mich interessanter. drum nun mehrere fragen:

1. welche hardware wäre für eine mäßige seite mit wenig traffic nötig?
2. welche inet anbindung braucht die firma? statische ip?
3. linux contra NT ?

so, des wars schon 

mein dank für jede antwort. gruss, ohio.


----------



## Sibbe2k (19. August 2002)

aaaalso, wenns nur ne kleine seite ist würde ich nen hoster empfehlen, aber da du ja server haben willst, werd ich darauf mal eingehen 

1.) naja irgendwas so um 300 MHz sollte es wohl schon sein, aber wichtiger is RAM, wobei 128 für nen kleinen Werbserver locker reichen werden

2.) inet anbindung wär irgendwas größer als DSL schon ganz sinnvoll denn sonst wird es schnell eng da nur 16KB upload. Und ne statische IP ist pflicht, denn du willst ja denk ich mal ne .de, .com oder was auch immer URL haben

3.) LINUX - denn kosten ersparnis und der Apache ist ja auch so ziemlich der beste webserver AUSSER du willst UNBEDINGT alles in asp machen, dann wirst kaum um microsoft rum kommen. als distribution würd ich dir debian empfehlen, gibts auch kostenlos im web als iso


----------



## ohio (19. August 2002)

ajo,

dann hab ich ja shcon alles zusamm'm 

dank dir!

gruss, ohio


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

ohio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> guden,
> 
> 1. welche hardware wäre für eine mäßige seite mit wenig traffic nötig?



Wie schon gesagt 300 mhz server reicht dicke



> 2. welche inet anbindung braucht die firma? statische ip?


T1 - T2 - T3 Standleitung. 
Bzw serverhousing, jeden Webserver kann mann übers Netz administrieren, mann muss nicht vor ort sein



> 3. linux contra NT ?



Da sag ich mal nichts zu 
Sonst geh ich wieder allen auf die nerven wenn ich ihnen erzähle was der NT alles nicht kann was ein UNIX System kann 



> so, des wars schon
> 
> mein dank für jede antwort. gruss, ohio.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

*Re: Re: webserver allg.*

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *
> T1 - T2 - T3 Standleitung.
> *


Wenn man zu viel Geld hat ....

... sonst


> *
> Bzw serverhousing [...]
> *





> *
> Da sag ich mal nichts zu
> Sonst geh ich wieder allen auf die nerven wenn ich ihnen erzähle was der NT alles nicht kann was ein UNIX System kann
> *


Wie sitzt's denn mit der Fähigkeit aus, dll's bzw exe's auszuführen ...


----------



## Christian Fein (20. August 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: webserver allg.*



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> Wie sitzt's denn mit der Fähigkeit aus, dll's bzw exe's auszuführen ...  *



Ich kann ausführbare Programme ausführen. 
Ruf mal per php z.b.

exec('ls -la',$arr);
foreach($arr as $line)
{
 echo $line; 
}



Ist z.b klasse um z.b Komprimierdienste über Web anzubieten.
Sprich 
formular-datei hochladen und dann
ein exec tar und den output als Link umwandeln


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: webserver allg.*



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Wie sitzt's denn mit der Fähigkeit aus, dll's bzw exe's auszuführen ...  *



Also DLLs wird wohl niemand ausführen wollen, auch wenn sie im Grunde genommen ausführbare Dateien sind, jedoch in der Regel ohne Startcode.
Und EXE-Dateien unter Unix/Linux auszuführen ist dank Wine ja auch nicht das grosse Problem.

Danke für's Gespräch 

have fun

reptiler


----------

